# Where to stay in Snowdonia in July



## Placid Casual27 (May 24, 2011)

OK here is the sketch. 

For the first time in ages I am off to the Gogledd, end-July. 

2 kids (6 and 4) one Mrs, me. 

We want to drive to Llangollen (form Hertfordshire) on a Thursday for lunchtime then stay in Snowdonia for 2 nights before driving on to Ynys Mon (our final destination for a week) 

Any tips on cool places to stay please? We like food, and doing stuff. Betws y Coed? Blaenau Ffestiniog? (kids would blatantly love miniature railway and stuff)

Diolch thank you I appreciate it


----------



## 1927 (May 24, 2011)

Be honest you jut want to go to the most remote place you can think of to miss all the preseason bullshit that will obviously ensue at city!


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2011)

strangely , these people have started following me on Twitter, maybe I said Snowdonia once 

http://www.steeplehouse.co.uk

luxury 5 star apartments - in Snowdonia - no idea what they are like tbf


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 24, 2011)

Trains you say?

http://www.festrail.co.uk/

Did the Caernarfon to Betws y Coed trip on my boy's birthday and it was great fun, until the train hit a tractor, but that's another story.

Or go up Snowdon the lazy way...

http://www.snowdonrailway.co.uk/


----------



## davesgcr (May 24, 2011)

Def not Blaenau Ffestiniog  ! 

Try Portmadoc or Penrhyndeudraeth - good services , trains (steam x 2) , - coast , shops , pubs etc ....


----------



## agricola (May 25, 2011)

Capel Curig can be very nice as a base for a few days - the scenery is genuinely stunning, there are loads of big and little walks nearby, and the little railways arent that far away (by car anyway).  Other than that, Betws is lovely, if a bit coach-party rich at times.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 25, 2011)

Llanberis? At the foot of Snowdon, an interesting Slate museum, a lake with a train that goes around and ducks, and close to Caernarfon/Bangor etc


----------



## chilango (May 25, 2011)

Betws is probably the "nicest" place to stay on a holiday. You've got plenty of B&Bs, pubs, cafes, shops walks by the river, the train station, the sherpa bus to take you the start of bigger walks etc etc.

Capel Curig is great if you don't need the above. Theres a pub or two (better than the ones in Betws) but not much else.

Llanberis is alright, plenty to do there for the kids. Not quite as "nice" as Betws mind.

I wouldn't stay in Blaenau, and I like Blaenau.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks to all of you. Have booked in Llanberis looks ideal for us 

Will I get grief for being Hwntws


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 11, 2011)

Bloomin' heck, it's snowing on Snowdon! 







> if you thought this photograph was taken in the dark days of winter then think again.
> 
> The wintry scene, at the Snowdon Mountain Railway's terminus near Hafod Eryri, was photographed at 1300 BST on Friday - in the middle of June, days before the start of Wimbledon and just over a week before the summer solstice.


----------



## white-trash (Jul 6, 2011)

Shell Island in Llanbedr, kids will love it, thats if camping is your thing.. I've been going since i was 6 month old, never get bored of going there.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 6, 2011)

agricola said:


> Capel Curig can be very nice as a base for a few days - the scenery is genuinely stunning, there are loads of big and little walks nearby, and the little railways arent that far away (by car anyway).  Other than that, Betws is lovely, if a bit coach-party rich at times.



If you choose Capel Curig you may want to consider staying at Plas Y Brenin. They have rooms just for tourists.

Here's the view I took from it's back garden a few weeks ago....


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 27, 2011)

I am going to north Wales today. I am very excited

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 27, 2011)

enjoy!
hope it stays sunny like this for you


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 28, 2011)

It's raining in Caernarfon. Though I can see it brightening up over Anglesey, so hopefully it should be fine and sunny this afternoon.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2011)

some pics from our lush National Parks
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-14291200


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 28, 2011)

I stayed at Pen Y Pass, the most remote YHA in North Wales and the perfect location for the Miners and Pyg routes up Snowdonia!  No TV and no internets.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 16, 2011)

I had one of my favourite holidays of all time! Llanberis for 2 nights which let us do Llangollen, Snowden, the slate museum, Pete's Eats etc and then a wonderful whole week nr Beaumaris which, thanks partly to the generosity of some friends who have lived on Ynys Mon all their lives and took time out to give us a guided tour, saw us explore loads of the island. Porth Dafarch, Treaddur, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, South Stack (saw dolphins!)  Puffin Island (saw seals!), loads and loads of beaches, lovely food, very friendly people.

I even organised all my Gog mates to a night out on a wonderful night of beers in Y Felinheli.

It made me (even more) proud to be Welsh. Thanks to all you lot and oh my God the place is beautiful.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2011)

Ace! 
I need to make it up there properly one day


----------

